# Dimmable T5HO ballast



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Some people mentioned that they might be interested in a T5HO dimmable ballast not long ago. I did a little bit of research. I hope this is helpful if anyone is interested.

Advance's RZT-2S54 T5HO ballast is dimmable, has a programmed start and operates 2 lamps. Here is a product overview. A single bulb model is available. It is RTZ-154 and there is a 2 lamp 277 Volt model too which is VZT-2S54.

Advance Mark 7® 0-10V and Advance Mark 10® Powerline general information

FAQs: Fluorescent Ballast - Dimming

*What types of dimming ballasts are available from Advance and what lamps do they operate?*

Advance offers selection from (2) two high frequency electronic fluorescent dimming ballast product lines. The Mark 7® 0-10 V is a cost effective, full range dc controllable electronic ballast product line. The Mark 10® Powerline is a full range, two-wire phase-cut controlled, very cost effective dimming ballast product line. Both Mark 7 0-10V and Mark 10 Powerline product lines provide full-range dimming of 100% to 5% with T8 and CFL lamps and 1% with T5 HO lamps, are available for both 120 V or 277 V applications and operate the following lamps ...


*What are the application and technical differences between the Mark 7 and the Mark 10?*

The Mark 7® 0-10 V series is designed for environments using either Class 1 (non-shielded) or Class 2 (shielded) industry control standard leads to dim the light output. Class 1 requires the control leads to be installed in conduit. Class 2 shielded control leads can be installed with or without conduit, depending on local electrical code requirements.










A wide variety of 0-10 VDC controls, that also utilize the industry control standard, are available from over 30 control manufacturers. The Mark 10 ® Powerline products are the most cost effective design for dimming new lighting installations or retrofit installations without any additional wiring. The Mark 10 ballast is controlled by a 2-wire forward phase-cut dimming control.










Over 20 control manufacturers have a wide variety of controls designed specifically for the Mark 10.


*Can Advance dimming ballasts be dimmed from more than one location?*

The control manufacturers determine the number of Mark 7 or Mark 10 ballasts that can be controlled from each dimmer. Controls that are designed for dimming from multiple locations require the controls to communicate with one another. A single pole dimmer will control or switch the power on or off at one location. A 3-way control will dim the light level from one location only; but the power can be turned on or off at either at the 3-way control or a 3-way switch at a second location. An approved 3-way control does not have the capability to communicate to another 3-way control. A 3-way control can be converted to a single pole dimmer by capping one of the black leads with a wire nut.


*Will operating a Mark 7 or a Mark 10 ballast without the dimming control cause damage to the ballast?*

Both these ballast product lines can be operated with no dimming control without damage. It is necessary to connect the ballast properly. The Mark 7 ballast black and *********** input leads and lamp leads must be connected as shown on the ballast label. The Violet and Grey leads must be individually capped or insulated for full light output. The Mark 10 ballast can be connected directly to the 120 V or 277 V power source without the dimmer control in series for full light output. These non-dimming arrangements would only be used if dimming will be added at a later date. Fixed light output ballasts would be more economical if dimming is not required in the future.


*Can electronic ballasts be used on GFI circuits?*

_Electronic ballasts are not recommended where ground fault circuits are required._

Electronic ballasts operate lamps at high frequency, >20KHz. This high frequency operation of lamps is the key ingredient for the energy savings associated with electronic ballasts. However, this high frequency operation generates electrical noise that must be filtered from the surrounding environment. The EMI/RFI filters built into electronic ballasts are coupled to earth ground by means of a capacitor to limit these emissions. This results in higher leakage current to ground from electronic ballasts than 60Hz magnetic ballasts. The UL limit for leakage current is 0.5mA for 120V input. Most electronic ballasts operate with 0.3mA of leakage current. 


*What dimmers are available for Advance electronic dimming ballasts?*

View a list of compatible controls in the Advance Controllable Ballasts, Control Compatibiltiy Guide (PDF). 




Here's a thread about dimming lights and here is another with some videos.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Awe yeah, bringing it back. I'm thinking of doing something similar to this. Anybody else have any experience doing DIY dimmable t5ho setups?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Why don't more people do setups like this? LED's are just as expensive and t5ho's are a very proven technology. Hooking this up would be just as easy/hard as doing a dimmable led fixture.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Rest in peace, Cecil. 

Ya... I don't why this never cought on. It's still a good idea.


----------

